# HELP!!! DISEASE!!!



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, at first i noticed that my goldfish had a torn back fin.... and he had a couple of red blotches on him.... it only looked like he rubbed against a rock... so then another one got it.... really bad.... and then when we went to treat him with what the LFS dude told us tto put in with him some white dots showed up on the fish (kind of looked like worms) they were in with some other fish but none of them seem to have it.... so any help????


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Is it possible to post a pic of the fish?

How long have you had them?

How long has the tank been set up? Was it cycled before you added fish?

How often do you do water changes on the tank?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

Are they red "blotches" or streaks? (It sounds like hemorrhagic septicemia, caused by poor water conditions.)

Are the white dots salt like in appearance, or are they trailing from the fish? Your description is a bit confusing...I don't understand how a dot can look like a worm.

We really need alot more info in order to be able to help you.

Kim


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

it is anchor worm..... i figured it out... do you know how to get rid of it and the larvae?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't try to physically pull it out! It will "anchor" and leave a huge gaping hole in the fish.

I got a wild fish that had anchor worm once, and had great success treating with Jungle Parasite Clear for 3 treatments, spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment. You can also continue the treatment for another full round if need be.

Make sure you remove the carbon from your filtration if it's less than 2 weeks in use.

Kim


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

i have some medicine in with them, one died, it is kind of disgusting to see little baby worms swimming in the water, but ok.... i am going to give them a salt bath too.... hopefully they will be ok. I have had them for a long time!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What kind of medication are you using?

The "worms" you are seeing in the water may not be related to what is going on with your fish at all. They could be hydra or planaria, usually magnified by overfeeding and excessive waste.

What is your tank maintenance schedule?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

Any chance of posting a pic of the affected fish? I'm not convinced you are dealing with anchor worm. The red spots could mean septicemia, and the white dots could be ich.

Kim


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

they don't have ich, i think i am going to have to freeze them, they are too sick, i don't have the water parameters.... teh red spots are wehre the worms have burrowed i to the fish, i got them a medication for diferent kinds of worms... but it is not working.... 2 have already died...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not convinced you are dealing with anchor worm...Unless it's been going on for a very, very long time without treatment...

Kim


----------



## blue_convicts (Mar 30, 2008)

well the medicine i gave them seems to be working, the wroms have disapeared from floating in the water.... it said it was for all kinf of worms.... the water isn't dirty, they have a power head and it is clear as anything.... i do kind of feed them a lot but they eat everything that i give them


----------

